# DIY decoration how to



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

OK, I would like to have a tree stump in my 125g tank. Now I've looked at them at some of my LFS (gasp) *J/D* but prices are in the bazllions so... Then one day I was watching too much TV (Fish Tank Kings) and I thought to myself, how hard could it be to make one? Well, I don't know how hard it would be so I figured I'd see if anybody knows and would tell me about it. :fish9:


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

you have to be very careful about which types of wood you use and what they may have come into contact with.

soft woods will tend to rot and slowly decompose in the tank causing all kinds of issues, and some branches gathered by lakes can be contaminated with who knows what


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

There was a user here who would make his own backgrounds. Trying to remember his name. I will search the DIY and see if I can pull his thread up. It is very informative and full of photos.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You can practically make any shape, size, color of anything you like, including your tree stupm or fish king's brightly-colored fake corals by making a silicone mold and pour casing resin to shape it. See AeroMarine Products - Casting Resin
But before you start this DIY, please follow all *safety instructions* on handling chemicals. It's no fun if you inhale the curing agents!
BTW I have no connection/business interests with the above website. I personally don't like fake stuff and I made only those not visible in the tank.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

So your DIY becomes to find a real tree stump you like from the woods, make a silicone (or cement) mold, cast it with resin with color of your choice, release it from the mold and done!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/gymno-background-41793.html

There we go. Long thread but very interesting and full of how to's and tips.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/gymno-background-41793.html
> 
> There we go. Long thread but very interesting and full of how to's and tips.


First, thanks to Marshall, majerah1 and treliantf for your replies. 

Majerah1, thanks again. As you said, it is quite a long thread but well worth the read. Amazing what those guys (and their dog and cat.) can do. I'm still a little unsure what they use for the sculpting material. Looks like plaster of some kind maybe? I'll have to read it again. And I was thinking, maybe cement or mortar would be easier than the floor tile stuff they used but... what do I know. I'll have to do more research on it.

Anyhoo, thanks again, really appreciate it. *thumbsup thanx


----------



## Tom Reading (Apr 8, 2015)

I found these at Petsmart. Several different sizes and the top has a hole large enough to put a plant in. Top Fin® Tree Root Aquarium Ornament | Ornaments | PetSmart


----------

